# Online Map w/Square Footage Functionality



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Is there an online map that has tools to help "ballpark" the square footage of a property?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@JayGo google maps will allow you to connect the dots of your measurements to get area after right clicking on the map and selecting "measure distance". I believe you have to be on a computer to do that as the phone may not let you get area when dots are connected. Also the app Field Area Measure is simple and free to use.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@mowww, thanks for chiming in. Just now saw that. I just checked it against my measurements. The thing is pretty darn accurate!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@JayGo you bet! It's a lifesaver when friends and family are looking for help and they think they've got an acre.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

The Scott's app has it as well.

I hand-measured my main front yard last year and I came up with about 4k square feet. The app shows about 5k. Tru-Green measured it at 12k front and back, and side strips (not on site, but a google map style measurement). I always thought they were way high. I'm sure they probably were because I think they charge by the square foot.


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

I was guessing at lawn size on my 11500 sq foot lot< Thought i had 3-4000 sq feet, I use a service so never really cared to measure it. Now that I might do PGR this summer I had to know the lawn size, The scotts app has it as 6500 sq feet.
much bigger than I thought


----------

